

Web Hosts Are One-stop-shops for Mass Hacking - jjp9999
http://www.theepochtimes.com/n2/technology/hosting-firm-inmotion-hacked-thousands-of-websites-defaced-62209.html

======
george73620
This seriously makes me not want to use hosted solutions!

